# Just thinking again



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had a couple small pieces of coral snake and decided to do a slimline cartridge pen with a coral snake skin top. I have the tubes in the cast now and I just looked at them a few minutes ago and they look good so far. I have 2 tubes so, going to do 2 pens.

What do you think they will look like? What color kit should I use? Gold, copper, satin silver, or chrome?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I would try to match what ever color cartridge you're using..i.e. gold or chrome.

The brass .308 is what I use almost all the time...and the gold funline tip matches almost exactly...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The cartridge is brass 308


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Agreed. I'd do brass and gold.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok did one in brass and gold then I used one of Lifts 30-06 black. I have a few small bubbles on the skins. You really have to look hard to find them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I likee !!!!!

Conversation piece, fo' sho'.....

You could call 'em...."TWO WAYS TO DIE".....lol


(p.s....might try the 'shiny' gold)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I likee !!!!!
> 
> Conversation piece, fo' sho'.....
> 
> ...


I like that :cheers:

I thought I had the shiny gold then saw it wasn't after I had it finished. I was to busy looking at the skins for bubbles.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice! That black 06 is good lookin.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby those look great!

Now, let's see a coral snake/mesquite slimline combo trimmed in chrome :wink:
Just saying


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Bobby those look great!
> 
> Now, let's see a coral snake/mesquite slimline combo trimmed in chrome :wink:
> Just saying


Let me see if I have any mesquite. And I got to look and see if I have anymore coral snake left. For slimlines


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have some mesquite I can bring tomorrow if you need it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, those look so cool. I really like them and they look much better as a pen than a snake.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

2COOL pens Bobby!!!!!!!1


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Good job Bobby !! glad to see you put it to use


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Good job Bobby !! glad to see you put it to use


I also bought me a pencil torch at HF yesterday($4.99). I'm going to try the soldering the tubes again.:biggrin:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've had the soldering stuf a while but was using a metal epoxy. Finally tried the solder Thursday with good results. Seems like it takes a long time for the solder to wick into the small slot between tube and casing though. It must compress the tube because it seems a much tighter fit on the transmission that the epoxy caused. Reeming the tubes is a must.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

we are overdue a fyi diy lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I have some mesquite I can bring tomorrow if you need it.


Yea Shawn go ahead and bring me some. I can always use free wood.

P.S. Shawn just left the house. He brought me some mesquite.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Paul what size solder are you using? I use the small diameter solder. and it flows great. I crushed a couple of trannys before I found out reaming was needed....

QUOTE=Flat Fish;2782537]I've had the soldering stuf a while but was using a metal epoxy. Finally tried the solder Thursday with good results. Seems like it takes a long time for the solder to wick into the small slot between tube and casing though. It must compress the tube because it seems a much tighter fit on the transmission that the epoxy caused. Reeming the tubes is a must.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I probably do have too large an OD solder. I stole that reeming tip from you after crushing several... Thanks


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Slip - I like those skins much better in a pen. Good work.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Flat Fish said:


> I've had the soldering stuf a while but was using a metal epoxy. Finally tried the solder Thursday with good results. Seems like it takes a long time for the solder to wick into the small slot between tube and casing though. It must compress the tube because it seems a much tighter fit on the transmission that the epoxy caused. Reeming the tubes is a must.


Paul, The solder I use is .95mm diameter I picked it up from HF. Hope this helps


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

2cool, nice work!


----------

